# HELP With ID of a Shelby Cadillac Bicycle



## Gruby62 (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow, this sight has lots of info!! New here due to just finding this bike in the attic of a garage. Its been there a LONG time!! The tires have pretty much became solid and are flaking off of the rim. Heres what I do know about the bike. Its badged a Cadillac which as I understand was made by Shelby. The serial number is V820937. The rear hub is marked New Departure Model D and the brake is marked New Departure. Looks like not much is known on the serial numbers so I started researching the hub and brake. From what I can tell by the brake it should be a 1940-1941??? Looking for some info from the experts on what year this bike may have been made? Any help would be great!! .


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 22, 2020)

Welcome...nice bike...
Someone will be by shortly with the info you are looking for....


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 22, 2020)

NIce find!  Holy grail twin alum lights are missing...  but what is there could sure be pretty with a clean up!
Rare model...I think 1940 or 41


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 22, 2020)

I looked all over for the lights but could not find them. The guy who owned the bike was 90+ and this bike has probably been in the rafters since the 70's. Trying to figure a value on it.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 22, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> NIce find! Holy grail twin alum lights are missing... but what is there could sure be pretty with a clean up!
> Rare model...I think 1940 or 41




Some of those had plastic persons lights as well hard to find also


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 23, 2020)

Very cool bike , its amazing after all these years bikes are still showing up , good luck with the project !!!!!


----------



## JRE (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice. Yes 40/41. If you decide to sell im very interested in buying it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm leaning towards 1940 on this one. Here are a couple pics from the '40 cat. This appears to be a cross between a full boogie Model 62SE and a Model 50. Likely either a promotional model or uncatalogued model. My absolute favorite color combo on a Shelby. You can email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com if you decide to sell. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 23, 2020)

WOW!! Thats awesome. Beautiful bike. Its for sale. There have been a few offers sent via PM already.


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 23, 2020)

I think this is the best pic of the bike. The first time someone has seen it in MANY years


----------



## kreika (Jun 23, 2020)

I‘m green with envy. Love it!


----------



## stezell (Jun 23, 2020)

Very cool bike man, does it have a recessed reflector on the rear fender?

Thank you, 
Sean


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 23, 2020)

Nope








stezell said:


> Very cool bike man, does it have a recessed reflector on the rear fender?
> 
> Thank you,
> Sean


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all of your help in identifying this gem.  She has found a new home


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 23, 2020)

How about better pics of the rack
Not one that is Sean every day


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 23, 2020)

Here ya go


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 23, 2020)

One more.  This website has been a great source of information I hope these big shares help someone else in the future


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 23, 2020)

JAF/CO said:


> How about better pics of the rack
> Not one that is Sean every day
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks but I was talking from the sia nice side view 


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruby62 (Jun 23, 2020)

This is all I have


----------



## stezell (Jun 23, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Nope
> View attachment 1216903



I guess this answers our question about who got it?


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the pics [emoji4]


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 3, 2020)

Back to its former glory.


----------



## JRE (Aug 7, 2020)

Dang that turned out Nice.


----------

